# 55 days



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

55 days till oct 1st, hopefully putting down a nice buck this yea have several on cam id like to take couple cull bucks included real nice 7 point, 130 in 8 point, another nice 7 point if i dont get a good chance at a buck this year i guess i didnt hunt enough or something. Next year i will be going to licking county, OH in november so im hoping to take a nice buck here in michigan and taking another nice one in OH then after that keep the good luck rollin.


----------



## pjdionne (Jan 1, 2011)

Good luck man. I'm counting down the days as well.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

good luck to everyone! im counting down. going to go scouting tonight anyone else?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ive got 50 days til october first, might wanna re check, I will double check too


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

2 1/2 weeks for me


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I can't wait. Even though I've been slacking on planning my Illinois trip haha.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> I can't wait. Even though I've been slacking on planning my Illinois trip haha.


dont worry i dont even have my bow yet!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

LittleBucker said:


> dont worry i dont even have my bow yet!


Me either haha.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lets plan that right now Jake, ill text you


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

outdoorsman i think i was right on the days i double checked and now we r at 54


----------



## bogie12 (Nov 27, 2010)

august and septemeber are the longest two months of the year


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yep, Ilooked at the wrong week on my calender lol


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

39 days here in nebraska starts sept. 15


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

im excited but its been way to hot to shoot my bow picked up my new rage chisel tip 3 bades but i also got to get some more arrows becuase i finally got that robin hood and i may have lost an arrow or two shooting at 100 yards with my cousin. Food plots are growing like crazy. stand are getting put up soon, trimmin trees for my climber.


----------

